# iPod shuffle clone



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

looks good!
$18.89










http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2128


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd call it "good", but for the price it's not "bad".


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

And there's a 2nd Gen Nano knockoff for $26!

I would be wary of these products though. I bought a made in Taiwan knockoff iPod power adapter for like $1. It was DOA.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I smell a lawsuit...


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

omg I so hope they get sued! The Nano knockoff guys too... not only sued... shut down! They cant be just a tad creative n come up with their own design?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

That whole site is chock full of knock-off garbage. I hope Apple will sue but considering that "Dealextreme" is in the PRC, they likely won't get busted.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

The Doug... whats PRC?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> The Doug... whats PRC?


Peoples' Republic of China...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Who would want an iPod made in China?


...

(waits for it: Macaholic, is there a "smilie" for "waits for it?")


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

So then I take it that because they are located or based in China that they usually get away with things like this due to China's lack of law's against this type of behavior? wow... that sucks!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

well hey... for those who want a red one.. since apple doesn't sell it... 
probably made in the same factory....


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> So then I take it that because they are located or based in China that they usually get away with things like this due to China's lack of law's against this type of behavior? wow... that sucks!


You mean the type of behaviour that helps to keep currency from flowing out towards foreign corporation? Yes, they do have laws against that. The problem is that it is either really difficult to control what all billion two people are doing or they just don't enforce it with their utmost effort due to political reasons.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Too bad all these knock-offs don't play iTunes purchases...


----------



## kazuya888 (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess this is another ipod-alike product from China..


----------



## login (Jan 5, 2008)

*Where can purchase ipod 4Gb clone?*



jonmon said:


> looks good!
> $18.89
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Jonmon,

Many thanks for this - do you know Where can I can purchase ipod 4Gb clone?

All the best, cheers and enjoy.

Login


----------

